# Die Gothic Gilde



## Darx (5. November 2006)

Wir über uns 

Wir sind eine bundesweite Spielergemeinschaft, deren Member nicht nur aus Deutschland kommen. In vielen MMORPGs haben Mitglieder von Gothic eine Gilde gegründet und ausgebaut. 
Wir haben bei uns in der Gilde keinen offiziellen Leader, bei uns macht nicht einer alles, sondern viele etwas. Jeder Leader führt seine Gilde wie es seinenVorstellungen entspricht. Um organisatorische Dinge (Homepage, MMORPG-Radio etc) kümmert sich ein Aufsichtsrat, der auch den Leadern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht.
Jedes Mitglied kann sich in die Gilde mit einbringen, sei es Berichte in den News oder Forenbeiträge, sowie Kritiken und Verbesserungsvorschläge. 
Außerdem führt die Gilde Gothic in Eigenregie in Gildenradio, bekannt unter dem Namen - MMORPG-Radio. Dieses Amateur-Radio wird von Spielern für Spieler gemacht. Auch hier kann sich jeder mit einbringen. 
Nicht zu vergessen ist unsere Toplist. Jede Gilde hat die Möglichkeit sich in die Gilden-Hitliste einzutragen und einen Votebutton auf deren Homepage zu setzten. Im MMORPG-Radio wird dann einmal im Quartal die Topgilde gewählt. Die Top 4 Gilden machen dann das Rennen um die Gilde des Jahres.

Spiele in den Gothic vertreten ist: 

City of Heroes  
Dark age of Camelot 
Dungeons and Dragons
Everquest 2 - Valor
Fly for Fun
Guild Wars
Silkroad
Thang Online
World of Warcraft - Horde und Allianz

Daten zu Gothic

- wir haben einen eigenen Teamspeak Server (Voicechat)
- Große Spieler-Gemeinschaft
- Eigenes Onlineradio (MMORPG-Radio)
- Eigene Gildentoplist
- Immer die neusten News
- Mitglieder sind in der Gilde momentan ca. 500 Spieler 
- Große Community
- Viel Abwechslung
- Jeder kann sich in die Gilde einbinden
- hoher Altersdurchschnitt liegt bei 26 Jahren 
Der Voice-Chat (Teamspeak) wird sehr stark genutzt. In Spitzenzeiten sind darauf bis zu 70 Spieler gleichzeitig vertreten. 


P.S.Wichtig !!! Allianz wechselt bald ihren Server und die Horde spielt auf "Warthbringer" !!!


Unsere Website GOTHIC GILDE


----------

